# How do I Excite Him?



## TilDeathDoUsPart (Jul 27, 2012)

Do any of you have any advice or books to suggest that can teach me how to be a more giving partner? I posted this in another forum before I saw this one.

We've been married for 20 years, but I've never really "been good" in bed. So I don't think I'm exciting him like I should be. I know he wants more, but he tells me to make an effort to find out how to please him.

So this is my first step. Any help would be great!


----------



## Emerald (Aug 2, 2012)

Thanks to the internet, it really is pretty simple & quick to figure it out.

Google "how to" handjobs, blowjobs, etc. ...also watch some porn.

Good luck!


----------



## kindi (Apr 28, 2012)

Start by telling him that it would be much better if HE told you because every person is unique in what they find sexually arousing and by him leaving it up to you to figure it out is unreasonable at best, frustrating, inconsiderate, and immature at worst.


----------



## stupidGuy (Jul 13, 2012)

what has worked best on me was the following points:

- be (not play) hard to get (things that take an effort to get are usually more appreciated)

- get in shape, work out, wear nice cloths --- be self confident

- be interesting for other men (but dont flirt!)

just my 0.05$


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

stupidGuy said:


> what has worked best on me was the following points:
> 
> *- be (not play) hard to get (things that take an effort to get are usually more appreciated*)
> 
> ...


This is step 1 to a sexless marriage.

Dont play games OP. Get straight to the point and ask him what he wants and do it.


----------



## DDC (Jul 16, 2012)

sinnister said:


> T*his is step 1 to a sexless marriage.*
> 
> Dont play games OP. Get straight to the point and ask him what he wants and do it.


Totally agree. Please don't do #1.


----------



## KremerOtha (Aug 7, 2012)

HE told you because every person is unique in


----------



## Kasler (Jul 20, 2012)

Have him tell you. Tell him if you have to guess you may guess wrong and come home one day with a strap on. 

Tell him that you love him and want to know what to do to be a better lover for him, so both of you can enjoy sex more. When he sees your for real about this he should fill you in.


----------

